# Split re-opener, jewelry and LOTS of pictures!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The split re-opener wasn't exactly the barrel burner we thought we'd have when looking at all our ducks earlier in the week pre-front. We literally lost 50K+/- ducks mid-late week when the front blew through. However, all the ducks we lost were replaced with geese. We have a full moon on Wed and we're expecting more birds to be arriving over the next couple days as the freeze line continues to move south. Looking at the weather and if everything unfolds the way they are predicting, the next couple of weeks could really be epic!

All our day duck hunts went really well except for one, even though we had to grind and hunt longer than we expected. But that's what happens when you're coming up on a full moon and the birds can feed at night. The pintails really didn't start showing up till around 9am, but once they did they put on a show!

The club duck hunts were feast or famine. Some groups saw tons of birds but just couldn't get them to work. Ponds that were holding the world earlier in the week had dropped down to just a couple hundred by the weekend. Water, food & location isn't the issue, it won't be long and these ponds will be loaded back up and barrel burners will soon follow. Groups that threw monster spreads and waited them out seemed to have the best hunts.

The goose numbers are flat out remarkable right now. We have multiple farms holding large concentrations of geese. The specklebellies have been easy to come by and usually put on an amazing whiffling show in the process. The snows have been playing a little harder to get, but we expect that to change any day now. We only hunt geese in a goose spread and shoot decoying birds as you can see from the videos we post.

We don't have many openings left in December, but I'll list them below and January is starting to fill up as well.

~UPCOMING OPENINGS~
Duck Hunts
December 16, 24, 26-28, 31

Goose Hunts
December 27, 29, 31

Crane Hunts
December 27-31

Hope you enjoy the pictures and are having a great season!

MANY MORE PICTURES HERE: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/reports/split-re-opener-with-lots-of-pictures



























































































MANY MORE PICTURES HERE: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/reports/split-re-opener-with-lots-of-pictures


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Couple goose feeds we currently have building!


----------



## Cobra98 (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice straps


----------

